# A season in North America - from December 2010



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

Mr B here from London 

OK, I'm new to the forum but not to the working of forums...so yeah, I've searched and read like a mofo on my question but need some guidance from my esteemed powder freak colleagues (that's you lot!).

Right, I'm a London boy who got the boarding bug late in life...I'm 28 now, and only started in th last 3 years. My experience is limited to French and Swiss resorts (mainly 4 times in Morzine/Avoriaz)..

I'm soon to start an adventure of a lifetime which will begin with a season of boarding, followed by driving down from the states through Central America to South America. Well, that's the plan now 

I don't know jack-sheet about American resorts, apart from what a friend told me, and bits of what I've read on here. Places like Whistler, Aspen, Vail, Summit County, Jackson Hole keep popping up.

OK, i'm a bit of a dreamer, so here's my list of what I'd like!! Places like Morzine offer this, so I guess the big guns over in the States can too 

*- somewhere that I can live in the mountains...the main point of the trip is so I can wake up in breaktaking scenery, in the snow, hop on a lift that's a 5 min walk from my apartment and get baording. From reading a lot of the posts here, it seems like a lot of people live in towns around resorts and drive up. I don't wanna live in concrete anymore!!!  - I;m used to Swiss ride-in places..!

- somewhere with a community feel and where Seasonaires live(what do you call seasonaires in the states>?!). I want a bunch of cool people who I hang with, party with and ride with.

- huge amount of territory to explore.

- accesss to other resorts that are a 1-2 hour drive away where I can shoot off to when in need of a change

- some sun...I heard whistler gets a lot of cloud because of the coast??

- i'm single, and **ahem** want to make use of my English accent, so a place that has a good party scene! All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy!

- somewhere with decent accommodation to rent for 5 months..*
A few people have said Vail/Aspen fit these?? But yeah...expensive? 

Considerations:

- i won't need a job...I'll have over $10k saved by then and I earn a few thousand bucks a month doing internet marketing, so all I need is a decent internet connection . I can board in the day, work evenings, party at night. However, my online income is patchy so I'm not some rich boy who is blowing money..plus I need to make it to Argentina!

- i'll buy a 4WD car, so transport ain't an issue



Thank y'all in advance...would be awesome to hear your views. Even if you just mention 5-10 places that you think will be cool, I can do a search on here for them..



Cheers

Mr B.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, ambitious to say the least...

As far as not having to drive in North America. Good luck. Most locals have to catch the bus etc. You can get slope side living but it's going to cost. Aspen has a lot of homes within walking distance of the lifts. They also probably cost around $3k a week. Breckenridge is probably not going to be much better. Otherwise, a short drive or bus ride is going to be in order. Close in stuff is generally reserved for the short term vacationer. 

As far as driving down from North America to South America goes. It can be done, but really do your research. There are spots you could travel through there that to say are dangerous is an understatement. Especially in Central America.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say get a small rv, short bus, or vanagon and then when you want some home cooking..charm a local gal. Get a wireless antenna for your internet and stock the rv with corndogs and pbr. Then fly to Chile or Argentia for their season.

idk start in slc, then summit, jh, canadian rockies, canadian coastal, cascades, tahoe...some time in there just fly up to ak for a week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Wow, ambitious to say the least...
> 
> As far as not having to drive in North America. Good luck. Most locals have to catch the bus etc. You can get slope side living but it's going to cost. Aspen has a lot of homes within walking distance of the lifts. They also probably cost around $3k a week. Breckenridge is probably not going to be much better. Otherwise, a short drive or bus ride is going to be in order. Close in stuff is generally reserved for the short term vacationer.
> 
> As far as driving down from North America to South America goes. It can be done, but really do your research. There are spots you could travel through there that to say are dangerous is an understatement. Especially in Central America.


Thanks bro.

Ok, ignoring the desire to live right on the slopes, where would be the best resorts that offer a wide range of positives...loads of runs, great off piste, good weather, great parties?

And the dudes who do the shit jobs at, say, aspen - where would they live? I want to live with others who are doing a season and have a solid group of friends..

And south America - well, Colombia is the only main worry, and only a certain part of that. I've driven thru west Africa...can't get much worse!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tahoe area is quality. Tons of back country (a stable snow pack too) and plenty of resorts. Snow fall can be fickle, but when it's on it's on. Most people live in North Lake Tahoe around Squaw/Alpine or South Shore where Kirkwood and Heavenly are. 

Aspen is great. I am not sure how the local scene is based there. Maybe out of Carbondale? It's been a while since I've had friends living there. It's pretty expensive there, so living about a 30 minute bus ride from the slopes in not uncommon. I know back in the day, my buds all lived in Basalt. The party scene there is off the hook, the mountains are great, and the bc is plentiful.

Summit county is the other spot in Colorado. A bunch of resorts right there, free bus system. Probably more easily accessed back country than any other spot. Loveland, Vail, and Berthoud Passes are all plenty close and that is just beginning of the terrain available. One warning though with the Colorado snow pack, it's sketchy as all hell. It's the most avy prone of anywhere in the lower 48. The Continental snow pack just does not bond well until mid to late spring. So attention to detail is critical. 

Other good towns in Colorado with what you are looking for are Crested Butte, Steamboat, and Telluride. 

Salt Lake City shouldn't be overlooked. It's a metro area, but with quick access to the ski areas and mountains in general. Cheap living is not hard to find there at all. Wasangeles is a pretty fun place with out a doubt. Lot's of options there.

As far as the drive to SA goes, just saying there are some gun toting types in the Central American areas. A touron driving down from America would be too tempting of a morsel for them not to fuck with. Just got to research how you get down there to avoid those rebels hang out in is all. Which sounds like you are trying to do...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

In that case, pick a place and then start looking for an employee shit dude place and look for other...ski/board bums...early like in august, September...October is the time to have a "better" place nailed down. December is way too late...but you might be able to find an already established place...lots of folks come and go...but by mid November everything is pretty much set and folks are just waiting for it to go off...at least in pnw/bc. Note, pnw...we don't like sunshine...its for pussies and brings out the gapers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd say get a small rv, short bus, or vanagon and then when you want some home cooking..charm a local gal. Get a wireless antenna for your internet and stock the rv with corndogs and pbr. Then fly to Chile or Argentia for their season.
> 
> idk start in slc, then summit, jh, canadian rockies, canadian coastal, cascades, tahoe...some time in there just fly up to ak for a week.


Hah hah, that's a fookin sweet idea...but I want the whole scene of one main place, get to know the other board bums, and travel to other resorts from one base. 

I've done a lot of travelling/backpacking in my time, and will want to have a stable "home" before the south American adventure begins. Plus I'm gonna have hundreds of British friends wanting a sofa to crash on!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> In that case, pick a place and then start looking for an employee shit dude place and look for other...ski/board bums...early like in august, September...October is the time to have a "better" place nailed down. December is way too late...but you might be able to find an already established place...lots of folks come and go...but by mid November everything is pretty much set and folks are just waiting for it to go off...at least in pnw/bc.


Great advice - thanks



> Note, pnw...we don't like sunshine...its for pussies and brings out the gapers.


heh heh - yeah, I;m a pussy. And proud of it  - i want sun!!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

SLC, Utah is probably the best fit to your description for the money. Huge community there for riders; cheap, easy transportation to many, many ski areas; plus its an easy trip (all interstate) to get to vail, aspen, summit, etc. Probably the only place comparable to the european alps in terms of off-piste and size. (but honestly nothing in the states will be comparable in terms of size to Morzine/portes de soleil)
There is a reason that we are such a car culture, because america is big and we have to drive every where so make alot of room in your budget for gas(plus our trains suck unlike Europe)
I think a british person would be safe driving through central and south america. Craig Kelly did it in a sportsmobile, just FYI. 

----------------
Now playing: Ben Frost - Through The Roof Of Your Mouth
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

you mentioned Whistler so I'm assuming you're including Canada in the equation as well?
Look at Banff (Sunshine, Lake Louise), it sounds like your sorta place, or Whistler.
Whistler also gets a lot of snow because it's close to the coast...
Oh and not to be the bearer of bad news, but there's quite a few Brits out here, so you'll need more than your accent. Unless you're female, then you don't even need that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> SLC, Utah is probably the best fit to your description for the money. Huge community there for riders; cheap, easy transportation to many, many ski areas; plus its an easy trip (all interstate) to get to vail, aspen, summit, etc. Probably the only place comparable to the european alps in terms of off-piste and size. (but honestly nothing in the states will be comparable in terms of size to Morzine/portes de soleil)
> There is a reason that we are such a car culture, because america is big and we have to drive every where so make alot of room in your budget for gas(plus our trains suck unlike Europe)
> I think a british person would be safe driving through central and south america. Craig Kelly did it in a sportsmobile, just FYI.
> 
> ...


Thanks man - do people live in SLC or are there smaller mountain towns where the boarding community live? I'm assuming SLC is just a standard american city? I'm really keen to be livingin the mountains...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

DiscoStu said:


> you mentioned Whistler so I'm assuming you're including Canada in the equation as well?
> Look at Banff (Sunshine, Lake Louise), it sounds like your sorta place, or Whistler.
> Whistler also gets a lot of snow because it's close to the coast...
> Oh and not to be the bearer of bad news, but there's quite a few Brits out here, so you'll need more than your accent. Unless you're female, then you don't even need that.


Don't worry, I've also got my rugged good looks and charm


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr Brightside said:


> Thanks man - do people live in SLC or are there smaller mountain towns where the boarding community live? I'm assuming SLC is just a standard american city? I'm really keen to be livingin the mountains...


A lot of people live in the proper metro area but you could choose any place surrounding SLC. Park City, Alpine, ogden, heber, etc. Especially check out huntsville.
SLC is a large city but is _in_ the mountains. You can fly to the airport and ride the same day.

----------------
Now playing: Kyuss - Spaceship Landing
via FoxyTunes


----------



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey fellas,

I'm also looking for some guidance from those in the know.

I've got a couple questions that you can hopefully help me with, specifically about living in Whistler. 

So am going to be heading to Whistler with girlfriend for the 10/11 season (5 n half months). Working permit is all pretty straight forward. In terms of getting a job, I've heard that it's generally not too hard to find work, particularly if you're there early season (looking to arrive mid to late Oct). By the time we arrive funds will be probably pretty low so getting a job ASAP will be important. Any comments on that?

Main issue I've heard is that finding accommodation is hard. What I would really like to know is how much does accommoation cost generally (like for the month, whatever)? What options are available and would people reccommend (staff accomm/shared housing etc)? Also, whats a cheap decent place to stay for the first week or so while you look for permanent accomm and work, like a hostel or something?

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr Brightside said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Ok, ignoring the desire to live right on the slopes, where would be the best resorts that offer a wide range of positives...loads of runs, great off piste, good weather, great parties?
> 
> ...


Ive backpacked threw Colombia last year and its one of the safest country's in South America. The problem Areas are by the boarder to Ecuador though. At night, you could hear gun fighting, ect.


----------



## dneukirch (Jun 13, 2009)

No comments or advice!? :dunno:


----------

